# Scott Brash - what a bloke!



## madmav (6 August 2012)

How cool was that clear round! Very impressive young man. Getting excited now. Come on GB!!!!


----------



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

madmav you beat me to it!


----------



## Little Nell (6 August 2012)

Cracking clear round, just when it mattered.  Well done Scott.  Woop woop. Everything crossed for gold now


----------

